# Welches Programm visualisiert mir einen html-Dom als Baumdiagram?



## JavaAnfänger72 (13. Mrz 2017)

Suche ein Program zu visualisierung eines html-Dom als Baumdiagram.
Gibt es Programme die sowas können?
Vielen Dank für jede hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Mrz 2017)

1. Das kann schnell unübersichtlich werden.
2. Wieso nicht einfach selber schreiben?







3. Schonmal Browserkonsole geöffnet?
4. Den Rest erspare ich allen...


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (13. Mrz 2017)

Wow, verrätzt du mir nun auch wie du das gemacht hast?
Ich bin leider nicht DerWissende.


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Mrz 2017)

JavaAnfänger72 hat gesagt.:


> Wow, verrätzt du mir nun auch wie du das gemacht hast?


In dem Fall war es jsoup Java HTML Parser und GraphViz DOT-Renderer UND natürlich auch etwas Eigeninitiative.


----------



## Xyz1 (14. Mrz 2017)

Was ich mit unübersichtlich meinte, ist Folgendes:




vollständig, Tiefe nicht begrenzt, aber gleiche Knoten einer Ebene zusammengefasst (deswegen verweisen body und head zB auf dasselbe script-Element ohne Attribut (tatsächlich hat natürlich body und head jeder ein eigenes script-Element))
hier ist schon bemüht, Kantenüberschneidungen zu vermeiden
bei neato sieht man nur noch eine Punktwolke...

Was du vielleicht suchst: Browserkonsole -> Inspektor -> und einfach die Tags aufklappen... aber das weiß ich nicht, weil du dich ja nicht mehr hast blicken.


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (10. Apr 2017)

So etwas wie das Firefox addon 'arboreal' währe halt total supi, nur leider scheint der aktuelle Firefox das Ding nicht mehr zu unterstützen.
https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/arboreal/


----------

